# Dead Snow (2009)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey gang, Johnny Thunder here with a head's up on another theatrical horror release this month - *Dead Snow*.

This horror/comedy flick about Nazi zombies hits American theaters in a limited release on June 19th -










http://www.deadsnow.com/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1278340/

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810047130/trailer


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I saw the trailer for this a few weeks back LOL.

A subtle mix of beautiful mountain scenery, a soft blanket of snow, warm nights by the fire with a cup of hot cocoa, and weapon-wielding Nazi zombies. It can't miss!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know about the movie, but the poster is pretty funny


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Not really crazy about the Nazi theme... I don't find that kind of thing very amusing.

But, so long as it's not French, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like it has a sense of humor to it's horror. Going for the German equivalent of the Evil Dead (edit: make that Evil Dead II).


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Well... The Evil Dead wasn't _that_ funny.

Plus, I think I've seen posters to movies before that were funny and the movie was more serious. Which is fine for me. Some people really mind if a movie advertises itself as one thing and is more like another. I like a good surprise.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> Not really crazy about the Nazi theme... I don't find that kind of thing very amusing.
> 
> But, so long as it's not French, I'll give it a try.


Doesn't it make the zombies more evil? and, Isn't a chance to kill them AGAIN?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

No.

And... no. 

(But in all seriousness... No.)


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I was shocked that this movie was mentioned on At The Movies last night. And of course they said skip it...but my only problem with this movie is that its in subtitles.

Plus, its in limited release and a movie like this will be hard to find in certain areas.

I just hope when this hits DVD, you can watch it without subtitles.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Is that because you speak / know German?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The film is available on Comcast On Demand for $6.99.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

FYI if you get Comcast the flick is now playing in the free section of On Demand.

While derivative of any number of genre films, and having an uneven mix of comedy with horror that doesn't always work, I thought it looked great and had a unique setting. Plus, Nazi zombies and bloody gory mayhem and entrails! 

At the least I was entertained for the hour and a half.


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*very good movie*

well worth reading subtitles and I hate reading while I'm trying to watch a movie. You can tell it was written by a fan of the horror genera to be honest i started watching it on netflix subtitles popped and I stopped the movie later gave it another shot and I'm glad i did.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really liked this movie. It was definitely worth having to read the subtitles.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

Watched it a couple weeks ago. It was a good action film but as a horror movie, it sucked. It wasn't atmospheric, scary, or smart. Just fast-paced.

I've got to say it- this isn't good for the horror genre. We need more real horror movies. Not just gory action films.


----------

